# Klassendiagramme darstellen



## Bit2_Gosu (25. Sep 2009)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand ein kostenloses Programm empfehlen, mit dem ich Klassendiagramme darstellen kann? (also z.B. Klasse wird doch Box repräsentiert, boxen sind durch Pfeile verbunden)

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Landei (25. Sep 2009)

Netbeans, Eclipse und JDeveloper unterstützen das entweder direkt oder indirekt durch Plugins. Ansonsten gibt es zahlreiche Stand-Alone-Programme (etwa ArgoUML).


----------



## lichtemo (29. Sep 2009)

Nur mal so zur Info: Diese Klassendiagramme heißen UML-Diagramme. Wenn man danach im Internet sucht, findet man sehr viele Tools. Ich empfehle ebenfalls ArgoUML als Standalone-Anwendung, zeihe aber ein Plugin in Eclipse vor, da dieses automatisch den Code meines Projektes ändert.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (29. Sep 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------

